# What kind of water do you give your golden?



## JimboGG (Jul 15, 2015)

Currently I'm giving my puppy tap water. Do you guys use any type of filtration unit?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I have well water, and it is BAD-has nitrates or nitrites, etc. The dogs get filtered water from the grocery store, as the reverse osmosis unit under the sink cannot keep up with the demand.

If I had decent water, I'd give them tap water.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Bottled water here too...

Don't trust our well water.... probably wouldn't trust city water either.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Mine get reverse osmosis. We have a community well and the water isn't very good.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Tap water, ponds, lakes, streams, whatever they find. They aren't picky. But it's Alaska and our city water is excellent glacier fed water. Our ponds, lakes and streams are very nice.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Yea, I think all of us do the best we can do, for our dogs. City water here is good and Bentley has no problem with it. He will not drink out of rivers and creeks unless he is really thirsty. I would not hesitate to buy water for him if I thought that was a problem. :wavey:


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

We have great city water, that's what she gets


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I spent about 50 bucks on one of those water filtration systems for Max. The next day I caught him drinking out of the pond, and the puddles, and any other place he could manage. 
He gets well water. I don't do bottled water for myself because of the plastic, but I do carry it on walks for him.


----------



## dmg1983 (Jun 13, 2015)

I fill Lucy's water bowl with water from the fridge which is filtered but she drinks out of the toilet when DH leaves the lid open, so gross


----------



## JimboGG (Jul 15, 2015)

This might be a stupid question, but how do you know the quality of your local water? I'm not entirely sure, because people that live near me say we have great tap, while some say they dislike it.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

We use bottled water because personally its easier for us as we already buy big packs of water bottles in bulk.


----------



## Poppy2 (Jun 23, 2015)

Reverse Osmosis

I fill up empty milk jugs for 49¢ at the grocery store and store them for us and the dog.


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

At the moment Taylor drinks tap water and from streams and bottled water when we are out and about on walks. If the water company in my area decide to add fluoride to the water I will be using bottled water for Taylor. The probability of fluoride poisoning will be low but why even take the risk. If we go into another area within the UK I always check to see if they add fluoride to the water.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

JimboGG said:


> This might be a stupid question, but how do you know the quality of your local water? I'm not entirely sure, because people that live near me say we have great tap, while some say they dislike it.


Go to your City's Water Dept. Site, they normally have their Water Quality Reports posted online for consumers to view.

I don''t let my guys drink from ponds, lakes, puddles, etc. because the water can be contaminated.
There are a lot of parasites they can pick up-

http://www.greenbrier-emergency.com...hats-in-the-pond-water-water-borne-parasites/

Another good reason to not use pesticides, fertilizers, and to make sure pet waste is picked up so it doesn't contaminate water sources.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Go to your City's Water Dept. Site, they normally have their Water Quality Reports posted online for consumers to view.
> *
> I don''t let my guys drink from ponds, lakes, puddles, etc. because the water can be contaminated.*
> There are a lot of parasites they can pick up-
> ...


That can be a little tricky when you have a pond and a creek running through your land.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

filtered water from the fridge… same as what we drink.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

laprincessa said:


> That can be a little tricky when you have a pond and a creek running through your land.


I admittedly pay no attention when the guys drink from the bird bath, puddles, lakes, etc. It doesn't hurt them what little they drink compared to their main source of water.


----------



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

Well water..We have a water softener. We had it tested a while back and it was good to go.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

If your dogs haven't gotten sick from drinking other water sources, they've been lucky. 
I live in a very humid area, bacteria develops in the water often, the water is tested frequently during the summer months and gets closed when the levels are too high. 

A couple of my friends have dogs that have gotten really sick.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Tap water. I drink it everyday - so does she!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Here, you can pick up a test kit which has some sort of stabilizing powder in the sealed bottle, and run your water into it, place it on ice, then take in ... for $30 you get a great printout of the quality of your well water, bacteria in it, minerals, etc- 
I just got a new tank for my well that feeds the house and the pool and all, and tested it. All good! I hated carrying gallons of water- we go through about 8 a day- so am glad I can use my well water.


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

I give mine filtered water.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Mine drink tap water. But our city water is 90% reverse osmosis( most of ours comes from the ocean) so it's fairly pure & taste good to me so I think it's fine for them.


----------



## JimboGG (Jul 15, 2015)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> JimboGG said:
> 
> 
> > This might be a stupid question, but how do you know the quality of your local water? I'm not entirely sure, because people that live near me say we have great tap, while some say they dislike it.
> ...


Actually I will be moving to a new house with a fairly large pond in the back yard. Not sure how to test it for possible bacteria. But my vet did mention a vaccination to protect my puppy when he goes into open water. Just don't want him getting sick ya know?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

There are water test kits you can pick up to check the levels of bacteria in the water. 
I think giving your pup the shot is a good idea. 

I live a block off the Inter Coastal Waterway, bacteria levels often get very high in the water during the summer months. My Vet Clinic gives dogs that swim in it a booster to keep them from getting sick. 

The water is tested here on a regular basis, often times areas are closed to shellfishing due to unsafe levels of bacteria. Sometimes the beaches are closed for swimming but not often.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Mine drink tap. We get a water purity testing paper every year to tell us what is in it. They also drink from puddles (rain) and the river by my house. The river is small as the source is just 2 kms from my house so I think the water is OK. It is quite fast flowing over mainly gravel stones and looks very clean.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

I have a Deer Park water dispenser. Deaglan and I go through about 4 - 5 gallon jugs a month. Doing that for the last 12 years. My city decided to add fluoride 12 yrs. ago. Never let any of my dogs drink from ponds, lakes, rivers or streams. The fracking waste was the reason.


----------



## migs (Nov 8, 2013)

tap water into my Brita or bottled water.


----------



## elway (Jan 23, 2015)

Brita filtered tap, same as us. Although I've had my eye on the Camelback pitcher filter for a while now... It says it works faster than the Brita, which would be really nice.


----------

